# Need advice on OCing n560 gtx (non ti)



## joeford15 (Jun 19, 2012)

Okay, so this is my first post, and my first build. i built this a couple days ago, and decided to try and overclock, luckily with my cpu and mobo i have oc gene. so that was no problem.

I bought the MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 Non Ti 1GB GDDR5, it works beautifully but i can not find any guides on OCing this gpu.
ive overclocked it a good bit, but idk how much farther i can push it.

here are the specs:
core clock:930mhz
shader:1860mhz
memory clock:2300mhz

Running in kombuster for 30 min= 58C idle
frames= min 94 max 198 avrg 174

by the way supposely you cant change core voltage with my card, if anyone knows how to switch it on in afterburner
please let me know.

in max payne and bad company 2 i can run everything ultra at 60 frames constantly and it stays at 58-60C for hours.

but if anyone knows how much more i can push this puppy id be greatful.


----------



## joeford15 (Jun 19, 2012)

Actually nevermind. ive unlocked the core voltage. looked online to see a nice 24/7 volt so im at:
core volt:1.05mv
core clock: 970mhz
shader clock:around 1930-1950mhz (wont show me atm)
memory clock: 2325mhz

full load-99%-stays between 58-62C

just so if some of you guys that get this card and are looking for something to look at when ocing the n560 gtx non ti

but again if anyone wants to help me out, share some voltages, or how they OC this card please share.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Its basically the same card as Ti version, Ti version just has more shaders (+48) and texture mapping units (+12), and the differents for factory clocks is about 10-20mHz so they can be basically overclocked just as the same, maybe just a slight lower speeds (can't say for sure since I haven't overclocked non-ti version myself).


----------



## joeford15 (Jun 19, 2012)

okay great, i over clocked my 560 to
980mhz
shader close to 2k
and memory about 2325
volt core is 1.062

i asked some people on bad company 2 last night if im getten good fps, they said it was nuts i was getting that.

i was getting 85-95 average with fraps. and maxed at 101, its a really amazing card overclocked im probally gonna go sli with it


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

One better GPU is almost always the better option to increase graphics performance.
Two GPU's require/use more power, generate more unneeded heat in the case and you get a small perfoamcnce increase in the few games/apps that can utilize two GPU's.


----------



## joeford15 (Jun 19, 2012)

yah, ive heard that. but i have a 750w psu so im alright on that. maybe in about 2013 ill buy a 680 because thats when unreal tournament 4 is supposely gonna start being used in next gen. but i checked geforces site, and on max with my card i should only be getting 39 fps on bfbc2, max on max payne without msaa, i get up wards to 80. so idk. i do have a question though if i go sli. am i able to use 2g of vram?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Having sufficient power for two GPU's doesn't make the option any better for performance. :smile:


----------

